# TDS Meter Readings



## 84Reasons (4 Jan 2020)

So I'm a little confused I used a TDS meter on my tank water today, however I have no idea if a very high amount could affect plant growth or anything?

My tap water (which I use) comes out at 280ppm,  however tank water is at 496ppm

Is this an issue?


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (5 Jan 2020)

Good question I look forward to seeing some answers. I suspect you may need to provide a bit more information about your tank though.


----------



## 84Reasons (5 Jan 2020)

Well I think it measures the GH / hardness of the tank water, I'm not really bothered about that it increases when it's in my tank, I'm more trying to work out of that 496ppm is bad?


----------



## dw1305 (5 Jan 2020)

Hi all, 





84Reasons said:


> My tap water (which I use) comes out at 280ppm, however tank water is at 496ppm


The meter doesn't actually measure ppm Total Dissolved Solids (TDS), it measures electrical conductivity (in microS.) and then uses a conversion factor (normally 0.64) to estimate TDS. 





84Reasons said:


> Well I think it measures the GH / hardness of the tank water


 All salts (as ions) contribute to the TDS, so that is any hardness the water has picked up from limestone rocks and any fertilisers you've added.





84Reasons said:


> I'm more trying to work out of that 496ppm is bad?


I'd go the other way around. How do your plants and fish look? If <"they look well"> then it isn't an issue. 

Have a look at the bit about <"conductivity datum ranges">. 

cheers Darrel

.


----------



## 84Reasons (5 Jan 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, The meter doesn't actually measure ppm Total Dissolved Solids (TDS), it measures electrical conductivity (in microS.) and then uses a conversion factor (normally 0.64) to estimate TDS.  All salts (as ions) contribute to the TDS, so that is any hardness the water has picked up from limestone rocks and any fertilisers you've added.I'd go the other way around. How do your plants and fish look? If <"they look well"> then it isn't an issue.
> 
> Have a look at the bit about <"conductivity datum ranges">.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the info, that clears it up a lot.
My fish and plants are fine so maybe it isn't an issue, however I've had trouble growing a few species of plants in the tank - namely , rotala bonsai, rotala HRA, rotala green - and I was wondering if maybe the water being too hard has caused them to die? I have 2x 24w T5 bulbs and run co2 for my lighting period , whilst also dosing ferts and using tropica soil so I didn't think anything else was the issue?


----------



## dw1305 (5 Jan 2020)

Hi all,





84Reasons said:


> rotala bonsai, rotala HRA, rotala green - and I was wondering if maybe the water being too hard has caused them to die?


We aren't going to know the exact cause, but <"_Rotala_ spp. look like they are very prone to iron (Fe) deficiency">, and you usually see <"iron deficiency in hard water">. 

I'll add in @Konrad Michalski, it is his _Rotala_ thread.

cheers Darrel


----------



## 84Reasons (5 Jan 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,We aren't going to know the exact cause, but <"_Rotala_ spp. look like they are very prone to iron (Fe) deficiency">, and you usually see <"iron deficiency in hard water">.
> 
> I'll add in @Konrad Michalski, it is his _Rotala_ thread.
> 
> cheers Darrel


So dosing more iron won't work? I would need to focus on getting the hardness down?


----------



## dw1305 (5 Jan 2020)

Hi all,





84Reasons said:


> So dosing more iron won't work? I would need to focus on getting the hardness down?


I’d try different chelator first.

Have a look at <“Final attempt...”>, the Chempak sequestered iron might help.

Cheers Darrel


----------

